# Energy Booster - Ephedra Free



## viet_jon (Sep 23, 2006)

I"m in search of a new energy booster. Any ideas?

I'm looking for something safe to use long term, so no "NO" products, no ephedra, no caffeine.


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I"m in search of a new energy booster. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm looking for something safe to use long term, so no "NO" products, no ephedra, no caffeine.


I have read that an apple is the best thing....even better than coffee


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2006)

food


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Juicing- instant energy. Make your own fresh juice using organic vegetables. Yum. 

Juice 2 Beets, 8- 10 carrots, 2 sticks of celery, and a  2 inch piece of whole ginger- strain foam and squeeze in a squish of fresh lemon.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2006)

If you are going to juice...

parsley or wheat grass will amp you like nobodys business


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Mojo on the juice.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> If you are going to juice...
> 
> parsley or wheat grass will amp you like nobodys business



wheat grass tastes so bad though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Mojo on the juice.



Super Mojo Jojo dropped out of Monkey Man university and started his
own evil business


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 23, 2006)

food doesn't give me a boost though. I get lazy and it hindures performance if I eat 1 hour prior to workout. I know it's good, so i eat like hour 45 minutes before workout.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 23, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Juicing- instant energy. Make your own fresh juice using organic vegetables. Yum.
> 
> Juice 2 Beets, 8- 10 carrots, 2 sticks of celery, and a  2 inch piece of whole ginger- strain foam and squeeze in a squish of fresh lemon.



omg, that sounds effin nasty. 


V8 is bad enough, nevermind beets and carrots. blahhh


----------



## brollickby06 (Sep 23, 2006)

im trying to find a thermo/energy booster as well...Trouble recomended Scorch, and i researched it a bit.  They have alot of threads about it on bodybuildingforums.com and people seem to like it
Its ephedra free..but deffinitely has caffiene..

idk if its for me but im thinking about it


----------



## e123low (Sep 24, 2006)

B-12 is an option if your not afraid of needles.

Maybe an adrenal cleanse is something you could look into.

Just curious, what is the problem or problems you guys are having with caffeine?

I see no reason to avoid it barring any anxiety or sleep related issues.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 24, 2006)

e123low said:


> B-12 is an option if your not afraid of needles.
> 
> Maybe an adrenal cleanse is something you could look into.
> 
> ...



needles? naw, I pass. I"m looking for something more convenient.


but no, I have no problems with caffeine. It's just that I dont think it's safe to toy with your CNS year round like that.


----------



## edward.out (Mar 31, 2010)

*Energy Booster*

I'm not one for beating around the bush - this product was o'kay, better than most energy boosters. What I lilked about Crank Powder is the fact that it enabled me to stay up all night. I like to party at clubs and then go right to the beach for more partying and you can't do that without help. It comes in a package, powdered form and mixes well with juice or water, but I prefer juice.

 narcomundo.com/legal-drugs/natural-stimulants/crank-powder/


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 31, 2010)

If you don't mind caffeine(cause it has no ephedra), go with Jacked from USPlabs.Great energy and focus!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 31, 2010)

viet_jon said:


> I"m in search of a new energy booster. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm looking for something safe to use long term, so no "NO" products, no ephedra, no caffeine.


 OK so no caffiene no ephedra no NO(arganine) products


viet_jon said:


> food doesn't give me a boost though. I get lazy and it hindures performance if I eat 1 hour prior to workout. I know it's good, so i eat like hour 45 minutes before workout.


 K you dont wanna eat


viet_jon said:


> omg, that sounds effin nasty.
> 
> 
> V8 is bad enough, nevermind beets and carrots. blahhh


 Alright you dont like juice


viet_jon said:


> needles? naw, I pass. I"m looking for something more convenient.
> 
> 
> but no, I have no problems with caffeine. It's just that I dont think it's safe to toy with your CNS year round like that.


 Umm no b12 either.

HMMM.... Well not picky are we I know try magic or......Crack


----------

